# dirt bike trails Roswell/Alpharetta/Cummings?



## rocinante (Jul 30, 2010)

I got a street bike so my boys went into me overdrive begging mode and I buckled and got them dirt bikes. Now where do I take them riding them? Kids told them behind WalMart on hwy 9 south of Cummings but the second time we went there some ninny called the police on us. Grrrrrr.

Anybody know any trails two nice little boys could ride bikes on close to Alpharetta?  They have motor bikes not pedal mountain bikes.


----------



## Label Dawg (Aug 8, 2010)

*Where is Cummings?*

Cummings, SC?

I've been told ATV riders head for the mountains...
Somewhere around Andrews, NC


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 8, 2010)

Label Dawg said:


> Cummings, SC?
> 
> I've been told ATV riders head for the mountains...
> Somewhere around Andrews, NC



Thats what I'm screaming theres no s on the one in Georgia.
They should have called the police to you. Thats what burns me up people move in and see a patch of woods and for some reason think they can do whatever they want to on it without worrying about who owns it. Just like the people who live below me whose teenage dirt bike rider retard didnt understand stay off my property means STAY OFF MY PROPERTY ! he learnt the hard way. And before some nimrod says it didnt have posted signs on it , it doesnt have too. All property in the state of Ga is considered private property.


----------



## Cajunjeep (Aug 8, 2010)

There are tons of tracks etc around.  

Look into Durhamtown Plantation.  Great place with lots of trails that are legal to run on.  Should take you about 1 hour to get there.


----------



## rock_solid (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out whissenhunt orv in dahlonega. Take a look on the Ga off road forum it has a lot of good links and a few local guys that have private trails/tracks that have ride days from time to time.

http://www.georgiaoffroad.com/facility.php?facilityid=69


----------



## Forced Entry (Aug 12, 2010)

Little mountain or dawsonville forest..... there are a few orv trails around here...


----------



## Little Rabbit (May 18, 2011)

look like a good  Dirt Bike


----------

